# a por ellos



## princesa azteca

HOLA, 
Se que existe una regla para decir "a por..." aunque a mi enseñaron que las preposiciones no deben de decirse o escribirse seguidas.  

Es muy chistoso, cuando dicen "a por ellos chicos!!" o cuando a alguien se le olvida algo y dice voy "a por ello", por que no solo decir "voy por ello" por ejemplo.

Existe algún país donde se diga así?
Alguien me lo puede explicar la regla que se utiliza? mil gracias.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Mira aquí:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=83997&highlight=voy+por+ti

Además, ¿no crees que "a por ellos" y "por ellos" tienen significados casi opuestos?


----------



## SpiceMan

Dr. Quizá said:
			
		

> Además, ¿no crees que "a por ellos" y "por ellos" tienen significados casi opuestos?



No lo interpreto así. _Por_ puede denotar motivo o fin. Es un arma de dos filos.


----------



## lazarus1907

Según el María Moliner, "ir a por" es una incorreción frecuentemente cometida  ; lo correcto parece ser "ir por".
Si alguien tiene interés, véase el verbo "ir" -> "Ir por" -> 2.
El Diccionario de DUDAS y dificultades de la lengua española -de Manuel Seco- menciona que la construcción <ir a por...> sencillamente "sobra"; lo correcto es <ir por>.
Lo cierto es que es muy común oírla en España.
Supongo que en situaciones como en una película de piratas atacando, si dijeran "¡por ellos!" sonaría como si estuvieran brindando con el enemigo, mientras que con la preposición "a" delante, claramente indica dirección y sugiere una acción.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Esto se estuvo comentado el otro día. Si fuese un uso gratuito de la "a" me parecería bien que se le tache de error, pero si tiene su utilidad introduciendo un matiz no creo que "la costumbre" sea un buen argumento para rechazarla porque precisamente ya es costumbre usar esta diferenciación, al menos en España. A falta de un argumento de más peso en su contra, no lo veo mal.


----------



## Laia

Dr. Quizá said:
			
		

> Esto se estuvo comentado el otro día. Si fuese un uso gratuito de la "a" me parecería bien que se le tache de error, pero si tiene su utilidad introduciendo un matiz no creo que "la costumbre" sea un buen argumento para rechazarla porque precisamente ya es costumbre usar esta diferenciación, al menos en España. A falta de un argumento de más peso en su contra, no lo veo mal.


 
Te refieres a esto, ¿verdad?


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Sí. No había visto ahí que apuntan que José Martínez de Sousa da por correcta la forma "ir a por". No sé quién es el tal Sousa, pero si ha hecho un diccionario, ¡algo sabrá!


----------



## princesa azteca

Gracias por mandarme el link del thread del otro día, solo me quedaría una duda...
Alguien sabe si existe la regla de no decir dos preposiciones seguidas??. saludos


----------



## lazarus1907

Pues no me suena la regla como tal, la verdad.

_trinos de alondras que se levantan gorjeando *de entre* las flores _(Bécquer)


----------



## Phryne

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Pues no me suena la regla como tal, la verdad.
> 
> _trinos de alondras que se levantan gorjeando *de entre* las flores _(Bécquer)


 Nosotros los argentinos no decimos ni "de entre", ni "a por". La primera me resulta muy antigua y la segunda me suena muy mal. Otro ejemplo antiguo que casi no se usa es "para con". En España lo siguen usando?


----------



## Alundra

Phryne said:
			
		

> Nosotros los argentinos no decimos ni "de entre", ni "a por". La primera me resulta muy antigua y la segunda me suena muy mal. Otro ejemplo antiguo que casi no se usa es "para con". En España lo siguen usando?


 
Yo no uso "de entre" ni "para con", pero "a por" lo uso y mucho...

Voy a por esto, voy a por lo otro... sí, lo digo mucho...

Ahora me has pillado Phryne, jejejeej...

Alundra.


----------



## princesa azteca

Dr. Quizá said:


> Sí. No había visto ahí que apuntan que José Martínez de Sousa da por correcta la forma "ir a por". No sé quién es el tal Sousa, pero si ha hecho un diccionario, ¡algo sabrá!


 
Hola Dr. Quizá:

Te paso el link de Martínez Sousa, un maravilloso ortotipógrafo. Un abrazo.
http://www.martinezdesousa.net/

P.A.


----------



## Ynez

> Manuel Seco explica que la RAE tachaba en 1931 de incorrecto el uso de «ir por», y en 1973, debido a que su uso había progresado en la literatura, señalaba que «la conversación culta .. suele sentirla como vulgar y procura evitarla». Pero el señor Seco continúa diciendo que no hay razón para censurarla, por su ventaja expresiva. Según él, Unamuno, Benavente, Casares defendían su uso, mientras que otros, como Galdós y Torrente se oponían a él.



Esa cita es de Lazarus de otro de estos temas relacionados que habéis enlazado. 

Sin tener ni idea, al leer la pregunta yo he pensado que debía de haber pasado algo así, porque aquí "ir por" es lo típico que decía la gente mayor, sin cultura. Por eso, en algún momento se pondría de moda para "los cultos" decir "ir a por", pero luego algunos reivindicarían el uso auténtico de "ir por" (con más fuerza si estaban en contacto con el español de América).

Me ha gustado mucho ver este tema porque no sabía nada de todo este conflicto  

A mí me resultan las dos normales, pero confieso que más normal "ir a por".


----------



## aceituna

Ynez said:


> Esa cita es de Lazarus de otro de estos temas relacionados que habéis enlazado.
> 
> Sin tener ni idea, al leer la pregunta yo he pensado que debía de haber pasado algo así, porque aquí "ir por" es lo típico que decía la gente mayor, sin cultura. Por eso, en algún momento se pondría de moda para "los cultos" decir "ir a por", pero luego algunos reivindicarían el uso auténtico de "ir por" (con más fuerza si estaban en contacto con el español de América).
> 
> Me ha gustado mucho ver este tema porque no sabía nada de todo este conflicto
> 
> A mí me resultan las dos normales, pero confieso que más normal "ir a por".


 De acuerdo con Ynez.

Yo también digo más "ir a por". Y no veo nada malo en juntar dos preposiciones.


----------



## hosec

Hola:

El uso de dos preposiciones matiza el significado. No es lo mismo decir _Es de Madrid_ que _Es DE POR Madrid_; _Voy por mi hijo_ (ambigua) que _Voy A POR mi hijo_; _Es de _1910 que_ Es DE HACIA 1910. _Se usan simples o agrupadas dependiendo de lo que se quiera decir, al menos por donde yo me muevo, claro.

Saludos.


----------



## Aviador

Hola.

Muy interesante el tema.

Me parece que a los hispanoamericanos la construccíon peninsular _ir a por_ no nos ayuda a evitar la ambigüedad, ya que no creo que la distingamos semánticamente de _ir por_; sólo nos suena extravagante. Si es necesaria una desambiguación, hay expresiones que usamos en su lugar: _ir en procura de_, _ir en busca de_, _ir a conseguir_, _ir a buscar_, etc. 

Yo tampoco soy un partidario de juntar preposiciones y siempre me ha parecido de mal estilo. Será quizá porque también me enseñaron de pequeño que era algo que se debía evitar.
En Chile, y quizá en otros lugares también, a menudo se oyen no sólo dos preposiciones seguidas, sino hasta tres: _me pagó *en de a* mil porque no tenía otros billetes_.
Estoy de acuerdo en que hay ocasiones en las que esta forma se ha plasmado en frases hechas que son difíciles de evitar: _de a dos_; pero, incluso aquí, hay opciones: _de dos en dos_. Es discutible porque a otros les parecerá que son demasiadas sílabas o porque simplemente no les suena bien. El idioma es también para "sentirlo".

¿Qué les parece?


----------



## Lamemoor

En Perú no se usa "a por ella" que también como a muchos me suena fatal y estoy de acuerdo con todos los que opinan que su uso es incorrecto.  "De entre" lo he escuchado alguna veces por gente no tiene el menor interés en saber el uso correcto del idioma.

Saludos

L.


----------



## Ludaico

En España se distingue entre, por ejemplo, "_voy al Instituto por mi madre_" (mi madre me obliga a ir a clase; si no fuera por ella, no iría) y "_voy al Instituto a por mi madre_" (allí la dejé y voy a recogerla). Otro ejemplo: "_voy al veterinario por mi perro"_ (la causa de ir al veterinario es "por lo que sea" para mi perro, que está aún conmigo), mientras que "_voy al veterinario a por mi perro" _significa que el perro está en donde el veterinario, donde lo dejé, y ahora me dispongo a ir a recogerlo. Como en el lenguaje oral no existen mayúsculas, si digo "_voy al hospital por Caridad_", no se puede saber si voy a dar compañía y alivio a los enfermos o a recoger a Caridad. Muchos españoles salvamos esta ambigüedad diciendo, para el caso de que vayamos al hospital a recoger a nuestra tía Caridad, "_voy al hospital a por Caridad_". La primera frase la empleamos para decir que el amor al prójimo nos mueve a ir al hospital.


----------



## Lamemoor

Muchas gracias por la explicación, pero no puedo evitar que me suene fatal. 

Saludos y olé

L.


----------



## Ludaico

Lamemoor said:


> En Perú no se usa "a por ella" que también como a muchos me suena fatal y estoy de acuerdo con todos los que opinan que su uso es incorrecto.  "De entre" lo he escuchado alguna veces por gente no tiene el menor interés en saber el uso correcto del idioma.
> Saludos
> L.



Creo que los escritores que vienen a continuación son de los que sí tenían mucho interés en saber el uso correcto del idioma. Es más, de ellos hemos aprendido.
Saludos.
NOTA: He intentado varias veces que salgan bien los "quotes", pero el sistema no me deja.



> [...]Güeso se agitó un poco y el Blas fue en su ayuda sacándolo de entre las piedras[...]
> (Ciro Alegría. _Los perros hambrientos_. Perú, 1939.)






> [...]lo había recibido con una sonrisa, le había cogido el vaso





> de entre las manos y había esperado que él hablara[...]
> (Bryce Echenique. _Un mundo para Julius_. Perú, 1970.)





> [...]-Verdaderamente, señor don Quijote -dijo don Lorenzo-, que deseo coger a vuestra merced en un mal latín continuado, y no puedo, porque se me desliza de entre las manos como anguila[...]
> (Cervantes. _Segunda parte del ingenioso caballero don Quijote de la Mancha_. España, 1615.)






> [...]Y





> de entre las cosas que aprendió con su sobrino y para enseñárselas, pocas le interesaron más que la geometría[...]
> (Unamuno. _Latía Tula_. España, 1921.)






> [...]Concha dejaba preso en la trenza de su hija el peine de marfil y sacaba





> de entre las hebras de oro una mano pálida,[...]
> (Valle-Inclán. Sonata de otoño. Memorias del Marqués de Bradomín. España, 1902.)


----------



## Cal inhibes

Hay demasiadas excepciones a la supuesta regla que prohibe las dos preposiciones juntas. Acá en Colombia se usa otra excepción que es "irse por entre las tiendas", que es también castiza, lo mismo que caerse por entre las ramas del árbol. Así que esta regla no sería valedera para castigar el "ir a por agua" de los españoles.
 En esta frase, "ir a por agua", por ejemplo, la preposición a es completamente gratuita porque "ir por agua" es sencilla, llana y no ofrece dificultades ni ambigüedad. De otro lado, "ir a" es la manera de expresar que se va a alguna parte: voy a la iglesia, o que se piensa hacer algo: voy a escribir una carta, voy a traer agua. Pero realmente es frustrante oír que en vez de un sitio o un verbo, nos tropezamos con una preposición que de por sí no dice nada. 
Enseguida se piensa que una elisión del complemento puede ser el origen real de la construcción extraña que estamos examinando. La frase original debíó ser "voy a la fuente por agua", pero a alguien le dió pereza o vergüenza decir a dónde iba, y se comió para siempre el complemento. (Las elisiones son pura pereza).
Por último hay un dicho muy español y muy castizo que, extrañamente, está bien construído: "ir por lana y salir trasquilado". No me vengan ahora con que el dicho es "ir a por lana y salir trasquilado", porque me voy de inmediato *a* por un veneno.
Saludos


----------



## Julvenzor

Cal inhibes said:


> Hay demasiadas excepciones a la supuesta regla que prohibe las dos preposiciones juntas. Acá en Colombia se usa otra excepción que es "irse por entre las tiendas", que es también castiza, lo mismo que caerse por entre las ramas del árbol. Así que esta regla no sería valedera para castigar el "ir a por agua" de los españoles.
> En esta frase, "ir a por agua", por ejemplo, la preposición a es completamente gratuita porque "ir por agua" es sencilla, llana y no ofrece dificultades ni ambigüedad. De otro lado, "ir a" es la manera de expresar que se va a alguna parte: voy a la iglesia, o que se piensa hacer algo: voy a escribir una carta, voy a traer agua. Pero realmente es frustrante oír que en vez de un sitio o un verbo, nos tropezamos con una preposición que de por sí no dice nada.
> Enseguida se piensa que una elisión del complemento puede ser el origen real de la construcción extraña que estamos examinando. La frase original debíó ser "voy a la fuente por agua", pero a alguien le dió pereza o vergüenza decir a dónde iba, y se comió para siempre el complemento. (Las elisiones son pura pereza).
> Por último hay un dicho muy español y muy castizo que, extrañamente, está bien construído: "ir por lana y salir trasquilado". No me vengan ahora con que el dicho es "ir a por lana y salir trasquilado", porque me voy de inmediato *a* por un veneno.
> Saludos




Hola, Cal inhibes:

Quisiera discutir amablemente su comentario. Para empezar, nunca supe de ninguna regla que prohibiera dos preposiciones juntas, por lo que, en ese sentido, concordamos. Ahora bien, voy a detallarle por qué yo considero que sus afirmaciones subsiguientes son erróneas.

La "a" en "ir a por agua" no es gratuita si atendemos a que puede interpretarse perfectamente como "ir *en busca* de agua", por lo cual, "a por" formaría una locución preposicional sinónima y equivalente.

Que se sienta o no frustración ya se ha hablado a lo largo de este foro, y puede extraerse como conclusión que se trata de meros gustos regionales. Nos suena bien o mal según lo que hemos oído o empleado durante nuestra vida.

La hipótesis de la elisión no tiene sentido porque los españoles (la mayoría, presupongo) dirían "voy a la fuente *a* por agua", o lo que es lo mismo: "voy a la fuente *en busca de* agua".

con respecto al dicho y, en general, mi opinión es que ambas formas son válidas tanto desde el punto de vista gramatical como del uso. Y, más personalmente, también me gustaría compartir una frase que escribí ya hace tiempo en mi obra: "se agachó *a por* la moneda". Piense en que, aunque resulte difícil de tragar para un "latino", esta frase excluye otra posibilidad que asimismo podría entenderse por el contexto:

"Se agachó *por* la moneda" => Se agachó *por culpa de* la moneda, *a causa de* la moneda.
"Se agachó *a por* la moneda" => Se agachó *en busca de* la moneda, *para alcanzar* la moneda.

Un saludo sincero.


----------



## Aviador

Me parece que la razón de que se perciba esta construcción como anómala en América es que es una creación reciente en España, con toda seguridad de bien entrado el siglo XIX, y, por lo tanto, no entró en América. El CORDE registra pocos casos en textos españoles del siglo diecinueve y gran cantidad en textos del siglo veinte.
Parece que también en España hubo al principio  rechazo a este término, aunque ahora goce de aceptación. El DPD no lo dice explicitamente, pero pone (los destacados en negrita son míos):


> *2. a por.* El uso de esta secuencia preposicional pospuesta a verbos de movimiento como _ir, venir, salir,_ etc., con el sentido de ‘en busca de’, se percibe como anómalo en el español de América, donde se usa únicamente _por: «Voy por hielo y cervezas a la tienda»_ (Victoria _Casta_ [Méx. 1995]). *En España* alternan ambos usos, aunque *en la norma culta goza de preferencia el empleo de *_*por*: «¿Qué haces ahí? ¡Vete por el medicamento, por Dios!»_ (Aparicio _Retratos_ [Esp. 1989]); _«_—_¿Te vas?_ [...] —_Sí, bajo a por tabaco»_ (MtnGaite _Fragmentos_ [Esp. 1976]). […]
> _
> Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_​





Julvenzor said:


> […] Piense en que, aunque resulte difícil de tragar para un "latino" […]


Agradezco que pongas ese "latino" entre comillas, ya que, supongo,  reconoces en este término un modismo del inglés de los Estados Unidos  mal usado por algunos en nuestro idioma para referirse a los que  somos de Latinoamérica, es decir, los *latinoamericanos*, aunque mejor y más preciso es el término hispanoamericano si se quiere referir a los que hablamos el español.
En nuestro idioma, los _latinos_  fueron ese pueblo que habitó lo que ahora es Italia (Lacio) y hablaban  latín. Claro, en inglés no hay confusión porque este pueblo en inglés es  _the Latins_; distinto es el caso del castellano.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Aparte la consideración de la variedad de español que hable cada cual, el idioma vivo, el oral, tiene muchas más posibilidades expresivas y de construcción que la codificadísima lengua culta, mediatizada por una tradición gramatical, de origen ultimo griegoo y latino, y por ende con un corsé normativo que provoca algunas (o muchas, según se vea) diferencias con la lengua de la conversación.
En este tema de la acumulación de preposiciones estamos ante una deriva (bien asentada en lo oral y sin solución de continuidad) que procede del latín hablado, del llamado "latín vugar" y, en lo que toca a nosotros de la variante galaica de este latín vulgar (gallego, leonés y castellano son tres romances que nacen en los límites de la provincia romana de la _Gallaecia_ en casi todo coincidentes con el posterior reino suevo y, posteriormente, con el reino medieval de Galiza (o de Asturias o León como quiere la historiografía española). Era general desde antiguo en la lengua hablada de Roma y en las variedades provinciales o regionales la acumulación (de valor expresivo -rasgo fundamental de lo oral-) de preposiciones, muchas de estas agrupaciones inocuas, pero otra usadas para crear nuevas oposiciones significativas en la lengua como antes explicaron otros foreros: _a_ con el significado de dirección y *por* con el de causa en _voy a por agua_). Es precisamente el romance castellano en su solar originario (Cantabria y norte de Burgos) el que mantiene con más fuerza esta deriva (aunque también está presente en leonés y gallego). La mayor o menor penetración en la lengua culta (y por ende su mayor o nenor prestigio) siempre ha estado constreñido por la norma del latín culto (base de nuestras codificaciones gramaticales renacentistas y barrocas, bases a su vez en última instancia de la norma actual) que proscribe la acumulación de preposiciones (aunque no son raras en autores no clásicos y medievales).
Ahora habría que decir que en el español peninsular la fuerza de esta vieja deriva popular latina no ha decrecido; es más, ha penetrado la lengua culta escrita, y no como solecismo, sino como virtud literaria (en favor de la precisión por un lado y del color vivo, lingûísticamente hablando, de estas formaciones por otro).
Por otro lado sabemos que las "lenguas de imperio", cuando se expanden territorialmente, se presentan como lenguas "de compromiso" entre las distintas variedades vivas en el solar de origen (sucede con el inglés, el portugués o el español, como antes había sucedido con el latín). Son lenguas con muchísimas menos variedades diatópicas (aunque con posterioridad, ya en épocas recientes se puedan observan más variedades, pero fundamentalmente diastráticas y no tanto diatópicas), con menos variedad en la conservación de la lengua tradicional, no sólo en léxico, sino también en morfología y sintaxis (todo esto claro está, durante la época de la Colonia, ya que con la independencia se crean nuevas variedades y nuevas derivas).
Resumiendo esta exposición larga de más para un foro, estamos ante un hecho vivo en la tradición lingüística oral desde el latín vulgar y ampliamente usado en la lengua viva del solar tradicional hispánico de la lengua que por su amplitud de uso ha penetrado desde antiguo en la lengua culta y que ha usado para establecer oposiciones de significados entre sintagamas con preposición simple y compuesta. 
En América el uso es vivo en lo oral y en la lengua culta tampoco es raro (¡esos hermosos "de entre" de los autores peruanos antes citados!).
Por tanto legitimidad absoluta de estas acumulaciones prepositivas. 
El que algo nos suene mejor o peor, cuando hablamos de variedades diatópicas es una cuestión prosódica y semántica ligada al lugar donde adquirimos el habla, pero que en nada tiene que empecer otros usos distintos y más cuando son derivas de milenios y tienen carta de naturaleza ya antigua en la lengua culta. Y, aunque no la tengan, no quiere decir esto que sea algo incorrecto (¿desde que eje axiomático estableceríamos la categoria de "correcto"?) o aidiomático. Cada caso debe ser analizado y encuadrado en las derivas milenarias del idioma  para poderse uno pronunciar al respecto (y siempre con prudencia). Sin olvidar que la presión escolar sobre la lengua no es unívoca, sino que obedece a varias tradiciones, especialmente en América, algunas de ellas no demasiado aceptables con los criterios actuales de la lingüística, como el famoso caso de Chile.
Un saludo.


----------



## jptorrente

En España oirás "a por ellos" porque se habla de pena, sencillamente. Pero se sabe que es incorrecto.


----------



## Julvenzor

jptorrente said:


> En España oirás "a por ellos" porque se habla de pena, sencillamente. Pero se sabe que es incorrecto.




¿Es un trol o algo por el estilo? Alce su cuello unos instantes y lea el dictamen de un experto en la materia.

Un saludo.


----------



## jptorrente

No es trol, y si lo parece, no era mi intención. Sobre la construcción "a por" tengo una opinión perfectamente formada desde hace mas de cuarenta años, independientemente de lo que ahora se oiga o se diga, fuera o dentro de este foro. Dudo de que las generaciones anteriores aprobaran esta expresión (independientemente de que habrá ejemplos de uso, incluso entre insignes literatos). Y sobre asociarlo al penoso uso del castellano en España, digo que esta expresión es, precisamente, uno de los casas paradigmáticos (siempre según mi personal opinión). Yo a mis hijos se lo corrijo siempre.


----------



## Julvenzor

jptorrente said:


> No es trol, y si lo parece, no era mi intención. Sobre la construcción "a por" tengo una opinión perfectamente formada desde hace mas de cuarenta años, independientemente de lo que ahora se oiga o se diga, fuera o dentro de este foro. Dudo de que las generaciones anteriores aprobaran esta expresión (independientemente de que habrá ejemplos de uso, incluso entre insignes literatos). Y sobre asociarlo al penoso uso del castellano en España, digo que esta expresión es, precisamente, uno de los casas paradigmáticos (siempre según mi personal opinión). Yo a mis hijos se lo corrijo siempre.




Gracias por su respuesta. Yo no buscaba criticar por criticar, sino que al menos dijera sus fundamentos. Por mi parte, no veo motivos para disgustarse. Bien me autocorrijo todos los buenos -ísmos que se me han ido pegando durante mi vida; pero, para mí es absurdo tachar como incorrección una suma preposicional cuando tenemos aceptadas unas atrocidas gramaticales mucho mayores y menos compartidas. Así puestos, asimismo podríamos censurar todas las locuciones.

Ésta es mi simple opinión.

Un saludo cordial.


----------



## jptorrente

XiaoRoel said:


> Aparte la consideración de la variedad de español que hable cada cual, el idioma vivo, el oral, tiene muchas más posibilidades expresivas y de construcción que la codificadísima lengua culta, mediatizada por una tradición gramatical, de origen ultimo griegoo y latino, y por ende con un corsé normativo que provoca algunas (o muchas, según se vea) diferencias con la lengua de la conversación.
> En este tema de la acumulación de preposiciones estamos ante una deriva (bien asentada en lo oral y sin solución de continuidad) que procede del latín hablado, del llamado "latín vugar" y, en lo que toca a nosotros de la variante galaica de este latín vulgar (gallego, leonés y castellano son tres romances que nacen en los límites de la provincia romana de la _Gallaecia_ en casi todo coincidentes con el posterior reino suevo y, posteriormente, con el reino medieval de Galiza (o de Asturias o León como quiere la historiografía española). Era general desde antiguo en la lengua hablada de Roma y en las variedades provinciales o regionales la acumulación (de valor expresivo -rasgo fundamental de lo oral-) de preposiciones, muchas de estas agrupaciones inocuas, pero otra usadas para crear nuevas oposiciones significativas en la lengua como antes explicaron otros foreros: _a_ con el significado de dirección y *por* con el de causa en _voy a por agua_). Es precisamente el romance castellano en su solar originario (Cantabria y norte de Burgos) el que mantiene con más fuerza esta deriva (aunque también está presente en leonés y gallego). La mayor o menor penetración en la lengua culta (y por ende su mayor o nenor prestigio) siempre ha estado constreñido por la norma del latín culto (base de nuestras codificaciones gramaticales renacentistas y barrocas, bases a su vez en última instancia de la norma actual) que proscribe la acumulación de preposiciones (aunque no son raras en autores no clásicos y medievales).
> Ahora habría que decir que en el español peninsular la fuerza de esta vieja deriva popular latina no ha decrecido; es más, ha penetrado la lengua culta escrita, y no como solecismo, sino como virtud literaria (en favor de la precisión por un lado y del color vivo, lingûísticamente hablando, de estas formaciones por otro).
> Por otro lado sabemos que las "lenguas de imperio", cuando se expanden territorialmente, se presentan como lenguas "de compromiso" entre las distintas variedades vivas en el solar de origen (sucede con el inglés, el portugués o el español, como antes había sucedido con el latín). Son lenguas con muchísimas menos variedades diatópicas (aunque con posterioridad, ya en épocas recientes se puedan observan más variedades, pero fundamentalmente diastráticas y no tanto diatópicas), con menos variedad en la conservación de la lengua tradicional, no sólo en léxico, sino también en morfología y sintaxis (todo esto claro está, durante la época de la Colonia, ya que con la independencia se crean nuevas variedades y nuevas derivas).
> Resumiendo esta exposición larga de más para un foro, estamos ante un hecho vivo en la tradición lingüística oral desde el latín vulgar y ampliamente usado en la lengua viva del solar tradicional hispánico de la lengua que por su amplitud de uso ha penetrado desde antiguo en la lengua culta y que ha usado para establecer oposiciones de significados entre sintagamas con preposición simple y compuesta.
> En América el uso es vivo en lo oral y en la lengua culta tampoco es raro (¡esos hermosos "de entre" de los autores peruanos antes citados!).
> Por tanto legitimidad absoluta de estas acumulaciones prepositivas.
> El que algo nos suene mejor o peor, cuando hablamos de variedades diatópicas es una cuestión prosódica y semántica ligada al lugar donde adquirimos el habla, pero que en nada tiene que empecer otros usos distintos y más cuando son derivas de milenios y tienen carta de naturaleza ya antigua en la lengua culta. Y, aunque no la tengan, no quiere decir esto que sea algo incorrecto (¿desde que eje axiomático estableceríamos la categoria de "correcto"?) o aidiomático. Cada caso debe ser analizado y encuadrado en las derivas milenarias del idioma  para poderse uno pronunciar al respecto (y siempre con prudencia). Sin olvidar que la presión escolar sobre la lengua no es unívoca, sino que obedece a varias tradiciones, especialmente en América, algunas de ellas no demasiado aceptables con los criterios actuales de la lingüística, como el famoso caso de Chile.
> Un saludo.



 ¿Qué clásico castellano usa la acumulación prepositiva "a por" (a por el pan, a por ellos)?


----------



## Ludaico

XiaoRoel said:


> ...la presión escolar sobre la lengua no es unívoca, sino que obedece a varias tradiciones, especialmente en América, algunas de ellas no demasiado aceptables con los criterios actuales de la lingüística, como el famoso caso de Chile...



Hola, Xiao:
Para un ignorante como yo, ¿podrías explicar qué es "_el famoso caso de Chile_"? Gracias.
Un cordial saludo.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Famoso caso de Chile.
*A por* en la lengua de los ss. XVI, XVII y principios del XVIII (es decir, anterior a la existencia de la RAE): 
e aproveche de ellas y cuando se le haya de venir a por la madera conste al rejidor que la fuere a seña **  1571 Anónimo

angre, como un enemigo, y, si es menester, volver a por lo que queda, hasta mataros, le habéis de dar e **  c 1550 Arce de Otárola, Juan de 
os de ira y le dijo se fuese de alli y no viniese a por el trigo si le faltaba una blanca. Se fue el po **  1618            Deza, Lope deos de ira y le dijo se fuese de alli y no viniese a por el trigo si le faltaba una blanca. Se fue el po **  1618            Deza, Lope de
en la boca hasta que se lo comió y después volvía a por más y andaba alrededor del hato; así lo contó u **  1597 Narváez de Velilla, Francisco

os de ira y le dijo se fuese de alli y no viniese a por el trigo si le faltaba una blanca. Se fue el po **  1618 Deza, Lope deicho así quasi per longum curvus, esto es, 'corvo a por luengas' o 'corvo lueñe' o 'muy corvo' o 'corvo **  p 1450 Anónimo

en las eras a ases e aya en cada era quatro ases a por luengo del era e aya en cada as çient granos e  **  a 1300 Anónimo (_caso muy temprano de la unión de a + por, en este caso traduciendo un per + acusativo latino de extensión en la frase adverbial a por luengo, 'como)mucho'_)

van e dieron por bueno e leal e verdadero en todo a por todo segund que en el se contiene de todo quant **  1466 Anónimo

o assi como por miedo que ouiesen de sus enemigos a por agua o por nieue o por otra cosa semejante dest **  1491 Anónimo

 o. Y 'dolores tiene quien con los señores se para a por las peras' * y 'las hablas verdaderas nunca cau **  1521 Anónimo

por cudicia [sic] puesto que también tuviesen ojo a por vías lícitas adquirir riquezas. No entendió ele **  c 1527 - 1561 Casas, Fray Bartolomé (_en este caso a "rige" el sintagma verbal en el que se integra *por vías lícitas*,`pero da idea dde los posibles contextos sintácticos que favorecen la construcción _a por)

a manera de rrenta a los súbditos, y avn si fuera a por vn año menos mal fuera. Aves de saber quél se c **  1535 - c 1552 Fernández de Oviedo, Gonzalo

o punto y en toda perfection a sus costas de aquí a por todo el mes de junio primero veniente del año d **  1539 Anónimo

ca señalando el mysmo que se diese tales caciques a por de villafranca e tales a myguel perez e ansy se **  1541 Anónimo

angre, como un enemigo, y, si es menester, volver a por lo que queda, hasta mataros, le habéis de dar e **  c 1550 Arce de Otárola, Juan de

e aproveche de ellas y cuando se le haya de venir a por la madera conste al rejidor que la fuere a seña **  1571 Anónimo

quí corriendo. ALCAIDE. Señor, así lo haré. [Vase a por Arnaldo] PRÍNCIPE. ¡Oh Alcaide, leal vasallo, c **  1579 Cueva, Juan de la

ne a raíz del suelo, y por ser obra gruessa vamos a por ella de passo; y también porque Victrubio trata **  1585 Arfe y Villafañe, Juan

en la boca hasta que se lo comió y después volvía a por más y andaba alrededor del hato; así lo contó u **  1597 Narváez de Velilla, Francisco

el Sr. Procurador busque un mozo y mula que vaya a por el organista. Este dicho día el Cabildo ordenó  **  1600 - 1713 Anónimo

José Garrido 20 días de gracia para ir a Cuenca a por su mujer. [AC-66 f. 234v / 5-I-1674]. 3553. Mar **  1600 - 1713 Anónimo


----------



## jptorrente

La cita traída a colación:_"__Manuel Seco explica que la RAE tachaba en 1931 de incorrecto el uso de «ir por», y en 1973, debido a que su uso había progresado en la literatura, señalaba que «la conversación culta .. suele sentirla como vulgar y procura evitarla». Pero el señor Seco continúa diciendo que no hay razón para censurarla, por su ventaja expresiva. Según él, Unamuno, Benavente, Casares defendían su uso, mientras que otros, como Galdós y Torrente se oponían a él." _incluye una errata, creo: donde dice " incorrecto el uso de «ir por»," supongo que quiso decir "incorrecto el uso de «ir a por»".

Dicho esto, en España (al menos en el mundo urbano y en los medios) se abusa del "a por", pero, salvo que los académicos lo hayan aceptado, lo tengo por incorrecto. Si quieres expresarte como Galdós o como Torrente Ballester, no lo uses. 
Un ejemplo: "Ir por lana y volver trasquilado".

JP


----------



## Ludaico

Si me dicen que "salió *por* piernas", me imagino que salió pitando y hacia no sé dónde. Pero si me dicen que "salió *a por *piernas" sé que fue a la carnicería. ¡Qué ricas, las de cordero asadas! 
Cuando uno dice que va a la tienda a comprar prendas de vestir, lo dice con un palíndromo: "_a por ropa_".


----------



## jptorrente

Ludaico said:


> Si me dicen que "salió *por* piernas", me imagino que salió pitando y hacia no sé dónde. Pero si me dicen que "salió *a por *piernas" sé que fue a la carnicería. ¡Qué ricas, las de cordero asadas!
> Cuando uno dice que va a la tienda a comprar prendas de vestir, lo dice con un palíndromo: "_a por ropa_".



Buenos ejemplos, Ludaico. 

Alternativas: en vez de _salió a por piernas_ sería más propio, y libre de ambigüedad, _salió a comprar piernas._Y si en lugar de ropa va a comprar pan, en mi entorno (N de España), que no es precisamente bien hablado, dicen _va por pan_ o _va por el pan_.


----------



## Ludaico

Salió por fuego (su casa estaba ardiendo). Salió a por fuego (quería fumar y no tenía cerillas ni encendedor en casa y se fue a ver si veía pasar a alguien para pedirle fuego, o bien iba al estanco o al supermercado de la esquina a comprar algo que hiciese fuego). Salió por la ventana (porque no podía abrir la puerta). Salió a por la ventana (que dejó encargada y que le habían dicho por teléfono que podía ya pasar a recogerla, que era mejor hoy que mañana, porque mañana iba a estar el taller cerrado y ya hasta el martes de la semana que viene no podía ir a por ella).


----------



## jptorrente

Ludaico said:


> Salió por fuego (su casa estaba ardiendo). Salió a por fuego (quería fumar y no tenía cerillas ni encendedor en casa y se fue a ver si veía pasar a alguien para pedirle fuego, o bien iba al estanco o al supermercado de la esquina a comprar algo que hiciese fuego). Salió por la ventana (porque no podía abrir la puerta). Salió a por la ventana (que dejó encargada y que le habían dicho por teléfono que podía ya pasar a recogerla, que era mejor hoy que mañana, porque mañana iba a estar el taller cerrado y ya hasta el martes de la semana que viene no podía ir a por ella).



Todos tus ejemplos tienen alternativas bien sencillas: salió a buscar o a recoger la ventana, salió a buscar o a pedir fuego, huyó por fuego, etc. En cualquier caso, me rindo, y dejo para Carnavales mi disfraz de talibán de la lengua....


----------



## Ludaico

jptorrente said:


> Buenos ejemplos, Ludaico.
> 
> Alternativas: en vez de _salió a por piernas_ sería más propio, y libre de ambigüedad, _salió a comprar piernas._Y si en lugar de ropa va a comprar pan, en mi entorno (N de España), que no es precisamente bien hablado, dicen _va por pan_ o _va por el pan_.


*Va por el pan *quiere decir que adonde va va por la retribución en especie (el pan) que le dan; es decir, que no hace el viaje gratis o de balde. *Va a por el pan *quiere decir que va a recoger (comprado, prestado, regalado o robado) el pan.

Más ejemplos: *Entró por la cara *(el morrudo se coló).* Entró a por la cara *(no le gustaba la barata).
*Entó por diez *(pesetas, dólares, rupias o soles; es lo que le costó entrar).* Entró a por diez *(pepinos, rosas, calabazas, kilos de higos secos...) Se *vende por mayor *(precio del que tenía). Se vende *al por mayor *(no al menudeo o al por menor).


----------



## jptorrente

Ludaico said:


> *Va por el pan *quiere decir que adonde va va por la retribución en especie (el pan) que le dan; es decir, que no hace el viaje gratis o de balde.


 Esa precisión la daría el contexto de la frase. Peor ejemplo que los anteriores.


----------



## Ludaico

jptorrente said:


> Esa precisión la daría el contexto de la frase. Peor ejemplo que los anteriores.


¿Cómo se interpreta: "Va por el pan. Regresa a la tarde"?
Otro ejemplo:
Va por la fuerza (porque lo obligan; no va de buena gana). Va a por la fuerza (que le falta).


----------



## jptorrente

Ludaico said:


> Más ejemplos: *Entró por la cara *(el morrudo se coló).* Entró a por la cara *(no le gustaba la barata).
> *Entó por diez *(pesetas, dólares, rupias o soles; es lo que le costó entrar).* Entró a por diez *(pepinos, rosas, calabazas, kilos de higos secos...) Se *vende por mayor *(precio del que tenía). Se vende *al por mayor *(no al menudeo o al por menor).



Pues yo diría: entró _por la patilla _a comprar o a mangar la [prenda] cara o los diez pepinos que vendían al por mayor...


----------



## Julvenzor

Por favor, no empecemos una discusión bizantina. Jbtorrent, usted está en su derecho de concordar o descordar; pero los hechos se resumen en dos:

1) Se trata de una locución formada *correctamente*, que ofrece un matiz distinguidor y que *no atenta* contra las reglas del idioma.

2) Hay ejemplos desde mediados del siglo XVI. Sí, éste no es un fundamento que valga; pues, siendo coherente conmigo mismo, la antigüedad no es algo que a mi juicio legitimice un yerro. Sólo lo menciono.

Un saludo cordial.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches:





Ludaico said:


> Salió a por fuego (quería fumar y no tenía cerillas ni encendedor en casa y se fue a ver si veía pasar a alguien para pedirle fuego, o bien iba al estanco o al supermercado de la esquina a comprar algo que hiciese fuego).


Se te ha olvidado los dos trozos de sílex .

Solo quería señalar que ya tenemos un larguísimo hilo sobre este tema (sí, otro más , ¿todavía no se ha dicho todo? )

Hasta luego


----------



## Ludaico

Cintia&Martine said:


> Buenas noches:
> Se te ha olvidado los dos trozos de sílex .
> Solo quería señalar que ya *tenemos un larguísimo hilo sobre este tema *(sí, otro más , ¿todavía no se ha dicho todo? )
> 
> Hasta luego



¡Me voy corriendo al otro hilo!  Gracias por indicarlo .
¡Adiós!


----------



## jptorrente

Ludaico said:


> ¡Me voy corriendo al otro hilo!  Gracias por indicarlo .
> ¡Adiós!



Te sigo: ¡a por ellos...!


----------



## He-Rooster

Entonces para no decir "¡por ellos!" puede decirse "¡a ellos!"


----------



## camhnd

a por ellos es incorrecto pero de uso extremadamente común. por ellos claramente se comprendería en el contexto en el que se diga, igualmente se puede usar contra ellos, o, a ellos, ahí está el problema


----------



## Julvenzor

camhnd said:


> a por ellos es incorrecto pero de uso extremadamente común. por ellos claramente se comprendería en el contexto en el que se diga, igualmente se puede usar contra ellos, o, a ellos, ahí está el problema




Si lee los mensajes previos, verá que no existe argumentos para considerarlo incorrecto. Algo ha de tacharse como agramatical cuando incumpla las reglas gramaticales; pero "a por" constituye una aparición lógica de dos preposiciones, al igual que también están "para con" o "por entre".

Un saludo.


----------



## Franciscococococo

Correcto o no, el significado de " a por ellos "  es el de una frase creada por el lenguage cinematográfico y publicitario y de un uso muy extendido  y popularizado entre los españoles. Se trata de una frase, sin más misterio ni intención que la de infundir ánimo ante un enemigo a batir. Se dice la frase a quien se le encomienda o se anima en esa lucha contra el que consideramos "enemigo" y se usa sin pretensión de uso de la violencia sino en sentido figurado (a por ellos para aniquilarlos, vencerlos, etc). Se usa en lenguaje deportivo (vencer al equipo adversario - darles caña) y tambien contra adversarios políticos por ejemplo. Ir a por ellos significa "ir a vencerlos, ir a combatirlos". 

*Eliminación de comentarios que no vienen en absoluto al caso. Gracias. Ayutuxtepeque (Moderador).*


----------



## Aviador

Bienvenido a los foros de Word Reference, Franciscococococo (parece que no me faltó ningún co).


----------



## Lorena Rivera

En el caso de México, la preposición: "a por" definitivamente no se utiliza y en lo personal cuando la escuché me pareció bastante rara e incluso incorrecta, leyendo todos los comentarios y las razones que tienen en España sobre todo para usarla comprendo que lo que se pretende es evitar la ambigüedad de la oración, en nuestro caso no es necesario hacer la aclaración, decir: Voy por agua, se entiende perfecto que voy en busca de agua, y la mayoría de las oraciones las complementamos con otra que deja claro el sentido de la anterior, es decir: "Voy por mi hija, ya se me hizo tarde" o "voy por mi hija antes de que se me haga tarde" se entiende que voy a recogerla o voy a buscarla.
Aquí en México la expresión: "Se agachó por la moneda" es entendida como que se agachó para recogerla. Decir "Va por el pan" aquí es entendido que va a comprar pan y no hay necesidad de hacer aclaraciones de ningún tipo, en México también cuenta mucho el tono y las expresiones con que se diga cualquier cosa.
Si como comentan: "Ir por" e "ir a por" son válidas en mi opinión el uso de la preposición me parece que sobra.
Sin embargo es de respetar el uso y costumbre de cada país, ¡saludos!


----------

